# Pussy cat keeps bringing us frogs!



## siobhan_prawn (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,

We have had our lovely rescue cat since April. Previous to us, she wasn't neutered and was pregnant at around 4/5 months. Keighley cat care who we got her from explained that she hadn't had her full 'kittenhood' so we should expect her to be like a kitten, onlly at 18months! 

Once she was allowed outside, Heidi (our cat) began bringing us presents such as mice and birds. She had a collar and a bell but was still managing to catch them so we attached another bell to her collar. This seems to have resulted in her bringing in frogs about twice a week. We thought she simply wasn't getting enough exercise so have played ith her more inside. However, this seems only to have aided her progression to some kind of super feline frog-catching machine! 

PLEASE help us! I don't think I can bear to hear more screaming frogs... or tolerate them jumping on my leg and making my tights all slimy! I really hope it's just a phase she's going through or as a result of the weather but more practical advice would be very much appreciated! xxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi siobhan, am i right in that she is now neutered? Dunno how to suggest ways to stop her bringing frogs as prezzies to you-quite sweet of her reallyExcept to suggest have you thought about an outdoor run,so your cats have access to outdoor freedom,just with boundries


----------



## siobhan_prawn (Aug 22, 2008)

She is neutered indeed, although the way she displays herself to my male other half makes she think she isn;t sometimes! We only have a back yard so I like her to run around on the grass on the fields behind really so keeping her in a cagey thingy isn't really an option. Perhaps I shall just have to get used to the presents!

Thankyou for the advice though! At least it means she likes us! xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah Siobhan, she's just amusing herself and showing you just what a smart gal she is,bet if ya think about it the frogs are better and more thoughtful than pressies an ex has gotten for you


----------

